# Duyuru > Kültür >  Midyat'ta Kültürlerarası Kadın Eli Sergisi

## ceydaaa

midyat-ta-kulturlerarasi-kadin-eli-sergisi-4621256_400.jpgMardin'in Midyat İlçesi'ndeki Çok Amaçlı Toplum Merkezi (ÇATOM) ve Bursa Orhangazi Belediyesi Gönüllü Evi işbirliği ile Anneler Günü kapsamında düzenlenen 'Kültürlerarası Kadın Eli Sergisi'ne vatandaşlar yoğun ilgi gösterdi. 

Yıl boyunca düzenlenen çeşitli el sanatları kurslarında yapılan birbirinden güzel el emeği göz nuru ürünlerden oluşan serginin açılışına Midyat Belediye Başkanı Şehmus Nasıroğlu'nun eşi Nurşen Nasıroğlu, Orhangazi Belediye Başkanı İsmail Tartar'ın eşi Pervin Tartar, Midyat Emniyet Müdürü Serdal Yurdagül'ün eşi Esra Yurdagül, ÇATOM Midyat Sorumlusu Gülten Erol, Orhangazi Gönüllü Evi Koordinatörü Berrin Tuğral, Orhangazi Belediyesi Kültür Müdürü Müjdat Gürsoy, kursiyerler ve vatandaşlar katıldı. Sergiyi gezen davetliler, kursiyerlerin gurur kaynağı olan tel kırma, mefruşat, kurdele nakışı, trikotaj, çini, poza çiçek sanatı, baskı, takı, iğne oyası, kanaviçe boncuk işleme ve çeyizlik ürünleri beğendi. 

Gülten Erol, bir sezon boyunca Midyat ÇATOM bünyesinde genç kızların ortaya koydukları hünerleriyle artık birer vasıflı eleman olmanın mutluluğunu yaşadıklarını söyledi. Erol, "Açtığımız beceri kurslarıyla genç kızlarımız hünerlerini sergileyerek meslek sahibi olmakta, ekonomik ve sosyal anlamda kendilerine bir ek gelir sağlamaktadırlar. Genç kızlarımız ve bayanlarımız için ÇATOM bir eğitim ve ek gelir merkezidir" dedi. 

Orhangazi Belediye Başkanı İsmail Tartar'ın eşi Pervin Tartar ise kursiyerlere ürettikleri el emeği göz nuru ürünlerini sergileyebilecekleri, satış yapıp gelir elde edebilecekleri bir yer yaptıklarını söyledi. 

'BATI İLE DOĞU KADINININ KAYNAŞMASINA VESİLE OLDUK' 

Pervin Tartar, Midyat'ta bulunmaktan ve 'Kültürlerarası Kadın Eli Sergisi'ni Midyatlı kadınlarla ortaklaşa düzenlemekten dolayı büyük bir sevinç ve mutluluk yaşadığını söyledi. Tartar, "Midyat'taki yöresel el işleme sanatları çok kıymetli. Biz de bu el emeği çalışmalarından aldık ve Orhangazi'ye götüreceğiz. Sizin kadınlar da bizim el işleme ürünlerden satın aldılar. Bu şekilde de kaynaşma oldu diyebiliriz. Bu tür etkinlikler batı ile doğu kadınının kaynaşmasına vesile oluyor. Bizim için ayrıca bir mutluluk. Midyat'ı herkesin gezip görmesi için tavsiyelerde bulunacağız" diye konuştu. 

Orhangazi Belediyesi Gönüllü Evi Koordinatörü Berrin Tuğral da açılışı gerçekleştirilen sergide yer alan ürünlerin yıl boyunca ÇATOM ve gönüllü evinde eğitim gören kursiyerler tarafından hazırlandığını belirterek serginin 4 gün açık kalacağını ve sergilenen çalışmaların satılacağı kaydetti. 

'İYİ Kİ BU ÇALIŞMAYI MİDYAT'TA YAPTIK' 

Tuğral, Bursa ve Midyat'taki kadınları bir araya getirerek emeklerini birbirleriyle paylaşmalarına olanak tanımak amacıyla Midyat'ta bu sergiyi düzenlediklerini ifade etti. Tuğral, "Batıdan doğu ve doğudan batı çok farklı görünüyor. Hatta çok farklı anlatılıyor. Şunu çok açık yüreklilikle söylemeliyim ki görünen ve yaşanılanlar anlatıldığı gibi değil. İyi ki gelmişiz Midyat'a ve iyi ki bu çalışmayı burada yaptık. Bundan sonra yine yapacağız bu tarz etkinlikleri. Yine belki Midyat'ta olur veya doğunun, güneydoğunun farklı bir ili ya da ilçesi. Bahsettiğimiz konu kadının el emeği. Kadının emeği her yerde çok özel ve değerlidir. Her şeye ve herkese rağmen kadınlar birbirine destek olacak. Sadece biz geldik ve bitti şeklinde değil, önümüzdeki dönemde bu defa biz Midyat ÇATOM'u Orhangazi'de ağırlayacağız. Bu uzun bir yol. İlk adımını attık, devamı gelecek" diye konuştu. 

Sergide, Midyat Aziz Önen Lisesi Müzik Öğretmeni Neslihan Bağlıca yönetimindeki halk oyunları ekibi gösterisini sergiledi, tüm davetliler Türkçe ve Kürtçe şarkılar eşliğinde oyunlar oynadı.

----------

